# Offshore Prospect



## Jdailey (Sep 30, 2019)

Took advantage of some of this nice weather to check some new spots before snapper season. We were able to locate a lot of good fish. We are ready for June 11th. Most of the big fish were caught on butterflied Spanish mackerel.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sure some nice sows!!!!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Dang! How far out did y’all go?


----------



## Jdailey (Sep 30, 2019)

canygaar said:


> Dang! How far out did y’all go?


Most of the numbers we checked were about 15 to 20 miles out of Port St. Joe, which is about 80ft to 100ft.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Jdailey said:


> Most of the numbers we checked were about 15 to 20 miles out of Port St. Joe, which is about 80ft to 100ft.


Awesome. Great catch. Thanks!!


----------

